#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Роберт Турман на Винзаводе - 7-го мая - Москва

## Ersh

В рамках комикс-фестиваля Коммиссия - от устроителей инфа




> В кафе "Хитрые люди" (на Винзаводе) Роберт Турман поговорит с Эйджи Ханом Шимидзу (Япония), автором серии манги "Настоящие Супергерои нашего времени" о Далай Ламе, Тибете, манге и всяком другом, безумно интересном. Приходите! Отдельное спасибо кафе "Хитрые люди", которые нас приютили  вход на дискуссию свободный, на фестиваль по билетам

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Сергей Хос (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012), Читтадхаммо (07.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А в "Вечернем Урганте" его так и не запустили?
Вроде, он ездил на съемки, но в том сюжете, где он должен был появиться, вдруг возник Филя.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А в "Вечернем Урганте" его так и не запустили?
> Вроде, он ездил на съемки, но в том сюжете, где он должен был появиться, вдруг возник Филя.


Видно Филя оказался гламурнее чем Роберт Турман,хотя среди геше он несомнено всех гламурнее.

----------


## Нико

Я всегда подозревала это про Турмана. После его переводов буддийских классических источников.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я всегда подозревала это про Турмана. После его переводов буддийских классических источников.


Что это?

----------


## Нико

> Что это?


Шутка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видно Филя оказался гламурнее чем Роберт Турман,хотя среди геше он несомнено всех гламурнее.


Откуда тхеравадину знать, кто гламурнее среди геше?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (10.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Откуда тхеравадину знать, кто гламурнее среди геше?


Достаточно просто читать новости и мониторить тематическую прессу, что бы после нехитрого анализа, выяснить кто является наиболее востребованынм ньюсмейкером в рамках масс медиа. Тхервадин ты или нет, тут роли не играет. Только вот то. что Труман геше, как то для меня вообще удар ниже пояса Oo

А вообще как журналист он мне очень нравится, пишет просто замечательно. 
И дочка у него хорошая  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> кто является наиболее востребованынм ньюсмейкером в рамках масс медиа


Это не определение гламурности.
А с "Вечерним Ургантом" разгадка проста: в этой программе не нужно что-то, имеющее реальное содержание.
Вот Филя - в самый раз.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (10.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Откуда тхеравадину знать, кто гламурнее среди геше?


Про Турмана не знала, что он был геше. Монахом был. К нему по переводам у меня есть некие претензии. А больше нет.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Сергей Хос (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про Турмана не знала, что он был геше.


Я, кстати, тоже первый раз об этом слышу.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Откуда тхеравадину знать, кто гламурнее среди геше?


 Я вообще с  рождения жил в  среде тибетского буддизма и до того как стал последователем тхеравады очень интересовался тибетским буддизмом.Книг у  меня   было немало по тибетскому буддизму ,хотя иногда встречались  книги этого автора, но они при беглом их прочитывании больше напоминали инструкцию о получении максимального удовольствия от сансары чем о выходе из неё и  поэтому я  их вообще не покупал даже ,на  титульных листах как помню было написано доктор буудийской философии и.т.д.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> больше напоминали инструкцию о получении максимального удовольствия от сансары чем о выходе из неё


Думаю, это чисто субъективное впечатление, возникающее оттого, что путь ваджраяны для вас не органичен

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Это не определение гламурности.


Смотря что понимать под гламурностью. Если человек посещает миллионы светских мероприятий и индекс цитирования у него зашкаливает - для меня этот человек автоматически становится гламурным, не смотря на то, что его внешний вид, может и не попадать под это определение. Хотите можно заменить это слово на "тусовочный", "богемный" или "светский", градация для меня тут не особо существенна. У меня одна коннотация для всех этих слов  :Smilie:

----------


## Olle

Мне таким людям всегда хочется задать вопрос: 
- Как ратуя за снижение численности населения планеты, иметь пять детей?
Больше вопросов нет.

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта как утратившая актуальность

----------

